# Good antispam device (sonicwall totalsecure) vs software solutions (Exchange 2007)



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

We are currently using the built in antispam agents with Exchange 2007 (threshold at a 5, probably should raise this to a 7 to avoid false positives?).. We primarly are using GFI mailessentials for 2007.. which seems to be doing a decent job, though not as good as Brightmail was..

I was looking at the price of GFI and it has a higher overall price when you consider the yearly updates you must pay for..

I found Sonicwall TotalSecure Email 50 (device).. its price is around $1200 with no yearly fees that i can see.. 

Has anyone used this device..

Are there any other devices worth considering.. How about software that actually runs on the same 2007 Exchange box? I really couldnt find any others besides Forefront, which is pretty lightweight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you also using SBLs as well? SCL threshold levels only go so far.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cellus said:


> Are you also using SBLs as well? SCL threshold levels only go so far.


Sorry i forget the meaning behind sbl?

We are running gfi mail essentials v12 on the same box as 2007 right now.. doing an ok job so far.. not as good as others though.

Considering keeping that and using mailsecurity by gfi for antivirus...


----------

